# Border Patrol Agent Cruz McGuire



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Border Patrol Agent Cruz McGuire 
*United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Thursday, May 21, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 25 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, May 21, 2009
*Incident Location:* Texas
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Agent Cruz McGuire suffered a fatal heart attack while on horse patrol, tracking illegal immigrants along a trail near Del Rio, Texas. Other agents and medical personnel attempted to revive him but were unsuccessful.

Agent McGuire had served with the Border Patrol for 25 years and had previously served with the Del Rio Police Department and Kinney County Sheriff's Office in Texas. He is survived by his son, two daughters, parents, and three siblings.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-3532

_*Please contact the United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Rest In Peace.
Thank you for your service.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Brother


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Agent Cruz McGuire.


----------

